# UFO's Are Back!



## Sukerkin (Jun 25, 2008)

It would seem that something is afoot, either in the Earth Military or the Galactic Milieu .

http://www.virginmedia.com/digital/science/ufo-sightings.php

Things have been very quiet on the UFO sightings front for ages over here.  The downturn in media interest seemed to coincidentally come about when the RAF actually put their 'UFO chap' on the TV.  His conclusions?  To paraphrase: 'There are some things we can't explain, tho' most we can.  It might be aliens or it might just be physical phenomenon we don't yet understand'.

Pretty much what's been said since the '60's then :lol:.  But it seemed that the public lost interest after that.

Now, they're back ... {music - Opening chords to the War of the Worlds}.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> It would seem that something is afoot, either in the Earth Military or the Galactic Milieu .
> 
> http://www.virginmedia.com/digital/science/ufo-sightings.php
> 
> ...



I prefer the opening chords to ET: The Extraterrestrial myself (always did love John Williams' music). 

UFO's definitely exist... as Unidentified Flying Objects. Now whether they're spacecraft from another planet/system/galaxy still remains to be seen. Modern Physicists still insist that it's impossible to travel from the nearest Galaxy without traveling for thousands of years even at faster than light speeds. 
Others say they're using the Wormhole theory to get around which shortens the time considerably between point A and B. 
Some insist that we are still far too primitive to be of interest to any advanced civilization (given current technology and the rate we're progressing -- compared to if we weren't busy trying to kill each other and pollute the planet -- I'd happen to agree). 

Still, as a physical phenomenon we don't yet understand ... :idunno: who knows? Only time will tell. 

Myself, yes I've thrice seen odd things in the sky (2X at night 1 time in the day) and used to have a photo of something that is also on the negative and not just a photo-processing error... not to mention I saw it with my own eyes.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 25, 2008)

A most sensible outlook on the matter, *Caver*






I wonder if there is anyone else with sightings, experiences or opinions they'd like to share?

This used to be a subject about which I knew a great deal.  I spent years researching and reading every book about it I could lay my hands on.

Now I was only a teenager at the time and as easily given to enthusiasms and passions as the next 'teen .  So one evening, in a (vanishingly brief) resurgence of religious zeal, I burned all my books on the subject as, apparently, they were blasphemous and leading me astray.

Aside:  Is it any wonder I'm not religious these days?

That I have maintained for quite a while that, unless space travel is very quick and easy once you learn the 'knack' of it, it would be awfully odd for so many craft to visit little old Earth way out here in the unfashionable end of the Western Spiral Arm of our distinctly average galaxy .

Maybe Earth is really special in some way?  Or maybe we really are the descendants of a space faring people?  Or maybe part of an organic computer constructed at the behest of hyper-intelligent, pan-dimensional beings?


----------



## jlhummel (Jun 25, 2008)

I personaly hope there is other life out there and if they are visiting us that would be great.  I seems to me it would be a pretty boring universe if we are all the life there is.  But as for most if not all the UFOs out there that are seen I believe most are our own or others military test vehicles and they are just out on test flights or testing stealth technologies that no one will admit to.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 25, 2008)

Beyond being boring, it would seem to me to be incredibly egotistical to assume that we are the only intelligent life in a universe the size of the one in which we live.  That said, I would hope that any species intelligent enough to have space travel and all of the (presumably) concomitant technology that implies would be able to spy on us without us knowing!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 25, 2008)

*Very* good point, *Kacey*.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Beyond being boring, it would seem to me to be incredibly egotistical to assume that we are the only intelligent life in a universe the size of the one in which we live.  That said, I would hope that any species intelligent enough to have space travel and all of the (presumably) concomitant technology that implies would be able to spy on us without us knowing!


They probably are... H.G. Wells was the first to speculate on such a concept.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 25, 2008)

I would be shocked if there weren't some kind of other life out there given the vastness of the universe. The odds seem pretty high to me that there is life elsewhere.
As far as UFO's being alien spacecraft I go back and fourth. I can watch one documentary and it makes me a believer, and then I can watch a documentary showing all of the scams and I go back to not believing.
Either way its an interesting subject to me.


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 25, 2008)

I beleive that we are not alone although I am skeptical that we ahve been visited.  I subscribe to the carl Sagan  (and Kacey) perspective that if we are alone then it's an awful waste of space!

There is a great article on Wikipedia abou tht eDrake Equation that attempts to analyse the likely number of civilizations that are "out there".  Here is hte link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drake_equation

Enjoy!

Ps..  I am in the 50+ camp myself!  *grin*

Rob


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Mark, I heard something about that story on Coast to Coast AM (a radio show that covers, among other things UFOs).  I'm with Kacey, and many others, on my outlook here.  The law of probability alone would make it quite strange if we were all there is.


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 25, 2008)

Isn't there some philosophy that given the vastness and expanse of the Universe, the near-infinite nature of the Universe eventually allows for infinite events/situations to occur.

On a microscopic (by comparison) level, the human brain can think up a multitude of situations that, while countless, is still far less than infinite.

So in our Universe, anything that a human could possibly think up is probably already occurring elsewhere because the Universe is just that big.

God exists. So does Buddah, the Pantheon, and all the dragons to ever represent anything, ever.

Heck, there's a planet out there called Middle Earth that about to war with itself as you read this...

Contrary to popular belief, Darth Vader is a just and loved leader of the Jedi.

There's a Heaven. There's a Hell... There's even the Good Ship Lollipop and Never Never Land (the address is wrong btw).

Aliens in the UK? Sure!

*Is that a Douglas Adams idea? Pratchett? I know I read this somewhere... And it made sense in a supremely comical, yet enlightening way.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 25, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Beyond being boring, it would seem to me to be incredibly egotistical to assume that we are the only intelligent life in a universe the size of the one in which we live. That said, I would hope that any species intelligent enough to have space travel and all of the (presumably) concomitant technology that implies would be able to spy on us without us knowing!


 

See that's the proof right there that they're intelligent life :

None of THEM have tried to contact US.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2008)

Well all I have to say in the subject is Klaatu barada nikto


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well all I have to say in the subject is Klaatu barada nikto


Well I wish that WOULD happen... then we can stop this silly nonsense of killing each other and we can get on with being as advance as we could be if we weren't so busy being in the business of that silly nonsense of killing each other. 
Because we're obviously too immature as a species to do it ourselves.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 25, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Now I was only a teenager at the time and as easily given to enthusiasms and passions as the next 'teen . So one evening, in a (vanishingly brief) resurgence of religious zeal, I burned all my books on the subject as, apparently, they were blasphemous and leading me astray.
> 
> Aside: Is it any wonder I'm not religious these days?


 
You know that there is a very strong correlation between the observation of angels in days of yore and UFO sightings these days.  Interesting isn't it?

UFOs have leaped back into public consciousness in Australia too.  All this week there have been news pieces on UFOs and one of those 'horrible truth' docudramas aired last Sunday.  So all our home-grown UFOs 'experts' have been trotted out to have their say.  Nothing new here either.





Phadrus00 said:


> I beleive that we are not alone although I am skeptical that we ahve been visited. I subscribe to the carl Sagan (and Kacey) perspective that if we are alone then it's an awful waste of space!


 
200-400 billion stars in our galaxy.
100 billion galaxies in the observable universe.
The whole thing is more than 13 billion years old.

Even if the chances of life elsewhere in the universe were 10 billion to one, that still produces about 3000 habitable systems.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Steel Tiger said:


> You know that there is a very strong correlation between the observation of angels in days of yore and UFO sightings these days. Interesting isn't it?


 
I'd forgotten that particular observation, *ST*.  A related big problem I've always found with many UFO reports is that there is also a very strong correlation between one 'type' of incident being widely reported and a slew of subsequent ones.  That washed over into the 'abduction' stories wherein tales would get more and more similar on details the more such things were dispersed by the media.

I'm intrigued by these latest ones in the report I linked though.  Military and Police sources have that frisson of respectability that adds a degree of credability to proceedings.  I may well be tempted to dig deeper on these ones and see what I can find.


----------



## kailat (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is a theory that is going around alot.  I have been hearing about this for along time now.  But it goes along w/ what you guys are kinda discussing.  I know many don't want to hear or believe in the NWO.  But Im not 100% convinced this particular way is truth.  In fact, I dont' kwow what to believe anymore or not.. But its def something to consider.. Many of you may have heard of this GREAT DESTRUCTION that is supposed to happen on 12/21/2012 ?   If not well the story is in the video here.  But the UFO's and sightigs and such are pretty uniquely described here.  ALL PARANORMAL PHENOMENA are  unexplaned and everyone has their own beliefs.  All I know is something is different.  And who are we to say?

PLEASE WATCH

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FjqkOEYJxdw


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Your link went wonky, *Kailat*.

EDIT: Ah. Fixed now


----------



## kailat (Jun 25, 2008)

This is pretty neat too.. NASA has all kindsof video of UFO's in space flying past the Space Shuttle..

CHECK IT OUT!!!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7ErXs7Uufgo

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0KODjgFH_Jk


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Come now.  

There is so much orbiting debris around the Earth from our own space-faring efforts that it would be no surprise to see such things.  

They have an entire division of NASA devoted to tracking it all for the safety of shuttle missions.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2008)

kailat said:


> This is pretty neat too.. NASA has all kindsof video of UFO's in space flying past the Space Shuttle..
> 
> CHECK IT OUT!!!
> 
> ...


There are reports of sightings from the Mercury and Apollo missions but of course the astronauts were silenced. But I recall John Glenn mentioned something about it. 
So, if the reports are true then we were being observed as we made our comparative Wright Brothers primitive forays into space. Betcha they're wondering why we haven't extended it beyond probes and orbiting the planet. 

I loved the concept (idea) from that Star Trek Movie: First Contact in that we're being watched but not bothered with until we've shown that we have the same capability of travel through space as they have. Makes sense, it is (to coin a phrase) "logical".
Of course we have to kill each other a bit more before reaching that point. 

How sad.


----------



## kailat (Jun 25, 2008)

Your absolutley correct.  I said I wasn't convinced it was fact.  Just a theory... I love all the theories.. they are fun to dive into.. some are outlandish and outright hysterical.  Some are almost believable.   Others im not sure what to think..  The real phenomena that really has be stoked is the "ghost hunting" Investigating the paranormal has always been somewhat taboo until recenty.. now everyone wants to be a Paranormal Investagator..  I've been playing that GH field for many years...

 I don't really believe in ALIENS and space creatures and all that stuff... But I guess I'd have to be pretty close minded to think were all alone... But until I see it mysel and experience it personally, I guess I'll remain a non-believer... 

 But, you have to admit there are certain things that makes one go HMMM!!

One such component is, the ancient drawings or "*Hieroglyphics" *as they are reffered to as.

  Many depict aliens or creatures outside of the planet earth.  These have always fascinated me and the possibilties that "Could Be"...

My grandfather told me when he was alive, that the DAYTON, OH Wright Patterson Airforce Base housed an actual Alien that was taken from Roswell.  I have done some research on this, however the military / G-men have kept a pretty good lid on this for many years.  I've found alot of videos, and such.. BUT NOTHING AS SOUND HARD EVIDENCE...

 At anyrate.. the real thing that is somewhat interesting is this 2012 deal.  Im somewhat intrigued w/ the events that are "supposed" to come..  I guess we'll really not know and can only wait and see...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 25, 2008)

You and I have very similar views on this, it seems, *Caver*.

Oh and I quite agree, *Kailat*, there are certainly things that make you ponder.  I haven't had chance to dig deep enough one way or the other but that hieroglyphic that fairly unambiguously shows a helicopter intrigues me.  Do you have any data on that?  Was it a 'Fake', a la Von Danniken, or actual?


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 25, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> I'd forgotten that particular observation, *ST*. A related big problem I've always found with many UFO reports is that there is also a very strong correlation between one 'type' of incident being widely reported and a slew of subsequent ones. That washed over into the 'abduction' stories wherein tales would get more and more similar on details the more such things were dispersed by the media.
> 
> I'm intrigued by these latest ones in the report I linked though. Military and Police sources have that frisson of respectability that adds a degree of credability to proceedings. I may well be tempted to dig deeper on these ones and see what I can find.


 
It would be interesting to know if abductions were a modern phenomena or if there were related incidents from pre-industrial times.

It is also very interesting to see how differently reports are treated when the source (primary or secondary) is of an official nature.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2008)

I too have seen strange hieroglyphic pictographs or petroglyph's (always confuse the two) that were dated to 1 BC and they're located in Eastern Utah. Wonderful depictions of hunters and animals and of personages holding odd things in their hands with a bubble over their heads. One of them was nearly 20 feet tall and carved some 50 feet above the canyon floor. As a rock climber I was hard pressed to see how they managed to do that. 

To paraphrase Han Solo I've been from one end of this country to the other and seen a lot of strange stuff. But it's just my word and that alone that I have. Ghosts, sasquatches, UFO's and speaking in tongues are among the unusual. 
:idunno: maybe I wanted to see/experience these things? Maybe I did see/experience these things. :idunno: I rarely talk about them though.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, *ST*, there are a fair number of mythic tales of meetings with Gods or Elves.  Over here we have a pretty detailed mythology of the Sidhe and several accounts of people who went under the hill/mountain and dwelled with these, coming back with strange perceptions of the distortion of time.

*Caver*, over-educated intellectual and sceptic I may be but I've observed enough with my own senses and heard enough from others to always be open to a persons experiences of the weird and wacky that we can't quite pin down.  Feel free to mail me on them if you're not comfortable with public discourse.


----------



## kailat (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.alien-ufo-pictures.com/alien_pictures.html


----------



## kailat (Jun 25, 2008)

Sukerin;

Interestingly enough, I don't have much on this particular piece, other than here.. but there are other notable pieces worthy of at least taking a closer look into... NOTE:  Be sure to adventure thru all the pages numbered at the bottom; pretty neat stuff

http://www.alien-ufo-pictures.com/alien_pictures.html


----------



## Tomu (Jun 26, 2008)

Sure, theres intelligent life out there.  But to me it would be more logical that they would see us as food or a resource depot than somebody to be friends with.  Although, even if they were coming to eat me or mine my planet it would still be cool to be alive to see it.

yeah, I know i'm wierd.


----------



## Drac (Jun 26, 2008)

Just BE CAREFUL when your out and about Sukerkin.. You don't want to wind up in some alien petting zoo do you???


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 26, 2008)

To misapply a quote from the X-Files, "Watch the skies!" .


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 26, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> To misapply a quote from the X-Files, "Watch the skies!" .


 
Bizarrely enough the quote actually originates in the movie The Thing From Another World.  Quite appropriate given the subject matter at hand.


You know, given that the Earth is in the outer end of one of our galaxy's spiral arms, it might be viewed as wilderness or frontier by others.  A place to explore, maybe bring back a few trophies, a bit of Frank Buck and Bring 'Em Back Alive stuff.  we might have to be a bit more careful at night.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 26, 2008)

Steel Tiger said:


> Bizarrely enough the quote actually originates in the movie The Thing From Another World.  Quite appropriate given the subject matter at hand.
> 
> 
> You know, given that the Earth is in the outer end of one of our galaxy's spiral arms, it might be viewed as wilderness or frontier by others.  A place to explore, maybe bring back a few trophies, a bit of Frank Buck and Bring 'Em Back Alive stuff.  we might have to be a bit more careful at night.


Yeah and maybe we haven't been getting more and more sightings with the better telescope (think Hubble) technology or landings is because there some sort of intergalactic game warden out there protecting us because we may be considered on the endangered species list.


----------

